

Yahoo search broken? - codeview

http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=Radiohead&#38;vs=azlyrics.com<p>http://www.google.com/search?as_q=Radiohead&#38;as_sitesearch=azlyrics.com
======
epi0Bauqu
They just don't index azlyrics.com. So what?

~~~
codeview
azlyrics.com is a very popular site.Only a broken searchbot/politics will
exclude it.

Alexa #805

